# JCC road tax payments



## candylou (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,
I wonder if anyone is having problems with the jcc site today to process road tax payment. I entered all the correct details ,car reg no, last 3 digits of passport and date Dec 2017 but kept getting error message saying details did not match,although they were correct.
Thanks,
Candylou


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

candylou said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if anyone is having problems with the jcc site today to process road tax payment. I entered all the correct details ,car reg no, last 3 digits of passport and date Dec 2017 but kept getting error message saying details did not match,although they were correct.
> Thanks,
> Candylou


Try the last 3 digits (before the forward slash /) at para c9 of your car registration document.


----------

